# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  Will this forum ever have a 50 post limit

## Denise

:: 

Geez I must be such a loner for hitting it . That's not helping

----------


## Otherside

I hit it once on SAS. I post in the "banned game" and "last post wins" thread a lot too so I've probably posted more than 50 times somedays. Hence my post count.

----------


## shyVr6

It's hard for me to get a lot of posts on the slower message boards such as this one. Not that it's a bad thing. On the other site, there are a lot of facepalm threads, so it's easy to get caught up in all of that nonsense which results in hitting the post limit.

----------


## Ironman

So far, there hasn't been a need.  
Over there, there are a lot of threads where people were just posting emoticons.  Traffic became an issue, too.

----------


## WineKitty

I think post limits are annoying. I have hit a few times "over there" but I also go days and even weeks without posting at all.  Depends on what is going on.

----------


## Denise

Wooowww dude .. 

I just entered SAS with my other gmail accounts which don't have Ad Blocker plus installed

It's LOADED with Ads . i thought it was a virus embedding crap into the html source

----------


## WintersTale

I used to hit it all the time, but then again, I AM a hermit, lol.

----------


## Member11

> Will this forum ever have a 50 post limit?







> So far, there hasn't been a need.  
> Over there, there are a lot of threads where people were just posting emoticons.  Traffic became an issue, too.



I really, really doubt we will ever put in a post limit. As Ironman said, there isn't a reason for it. Plus even if there was a reason, my first thought wouldn't be a post limit to address load issues. In fact, there has been two separate incidents in past where AxS has outgrow the technical resources it had, both times it has been addressed with increased server capacity and software optimisation. Most of the limits available in vBulletin has been turned off or disabled for AxS because there is simply no technical reason for them.

Also, there is a easter egg for one limit that couldn't be turned off, check your PM storage limit.  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

> I really, really doubt we will ever put in a post limit. As Ironman said, there isn't a reason for it. Plus even if there was a reason, my first thought wouldn't be a post limit to address load issues. In fact, there has been two separate incidents in past where AxS has outgrow the technical resources it had, both times it has been addressed with increased server capacity and software optimisation. Most of the limits available in vBulletin has been turned off or disabled for AxS because there is simply no technical reason for them.
> 
> Also, there is a easter egg for one limit that couldn't be turned off, check your PM storage limit.



You mean...we dont have a 2 billion message storage limit?  ::

----------


## Ont Mon

Even if it ever gets one I wouldn't get close to hitting it. I think the most number of posts I've made in a day is something around 20.

----------


## Member11

> You mean...we dont have a 2 billion message storage limit?



Nope, you do have a 2 billion storage limit. The easter egg is the limit has no effect.  ::):

----------


## WintersTale

I think the post limit was just put on SAS for Drew to assert his authority.

----------


## Otherside

> *Inbox contains 426 messages. You have 780 messages stored, of a total 2,000,000,000 allowed*



Now to try and hit that...

----------


## Denise

I'm getting over SAS . People usually ignore me if my posts aren't depressing enough , it's stupid . It's the Radical end of one spectrum . .

----------

